# Studding out my buck



## nstone630 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd posted my Boer bock for sale. I've had someone come back and ask about studding him out. That they are not ready to purchase a buck. 
Can anyone give me feed back on this process? I've never done it, and don't know what really to charge.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 8, 2017)

I would be careful. Are they tested for CAE, Johnes, CL? You could end up with a pretty sick animal if their goats have any of the above. I looked into using a stud for the same reasons but opted against it due to the health ramifications on MY animals if the one I chose was sick or had something mine were not used to.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 8, 2017)

Also depends on whether they want to bring their does to you or if your buck would stay with them. If they want to bring the does to you, there are diseases that stay in the soil that you don't want! There are things like mites and lice that aren't the end of the world but they're a pain, and orf (soremouth)... That you also don't want!


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well both replys have turned my head. I don't believe i can fully trust what these people would tell me anyways. I know my buck is clear of all those diseases. Unless they could show me the blood work I'd be doubtful. And with the rough go at this goat start up, I sure as heck don't want to willingly put something back into the small herd I have now that could be detrimental. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I would decline. Too many risks.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 8, 2017)

We made the mistake of studding out our boer buck when he was younger.  When we finally got him back,  he was so skinny and sickly that we were sure we would lose him.  He is fine now, but we have not let him go back.  I wouldn't do it.  Not only are you subjecting him to unknown organisms, but you have no idea how well they will care for him.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2017)

So many risks are involved in leasing or studding animals.

First- if the doe is at your place, what happens if she gets ill or dies?
What if they lease your buck and something bad happens to him?

Accidents happen, you would need to write a contract up and have the other parties sign it. 

Disease is a huge issue. I'm not just talking about CAE, CL & Johne's here. 
Your buck could pick up things like sore mouth, external parasites, & internal parasites. If the doe comes to your farm, she will be dropping parasites one your land. If the owner of the doe isn't using good dewormer practices, or has drug resistant parasites, you just brought that onto your land. Same goes if you lease the buck. If the doe is horned, she could gore your buck if she isn't pleased with him. Not trying to be extreme, but it can happen. Who would cover the vet bills? If the buck is leased would you be able to make sure they are using a vet you are comfortable with? 

Back to the disease aspect, there are many STD's (sexually transmitted diseases) that goats can have/spread. Brucellosis, Chlymidia, Blue Tongue, Q Fever, and Toxoplasmosis can all cause abortions and devastate a herd. A goat can appear healthy but still carry these diseases. Some are more common than others, but with goats you never know. 

Occasionally, we do let clients use our buck for a "drive way" breeding. This is when they ONLY have our goats. We have had several folks buy a mini herd from us, ranging anywhere from 4-10 goats. They are okay because they have a "closed herd" and anything they get is from us. 

We did breed our Nubian to an outside buck this year, but it is a breeder that we know and trust so we felt safe doing so. But for a general rule of thumb, we don't stud our bucks.


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you for all the information, things I'd never have thought about. That is why I come here! Thank you! 
I've already replied that he is only for purchase, not for stud service. Too much risk, and with the hard time we've had already starting our small herd, I don't want anything else negative impacting us, that I can control!


----------

